# Industrial paint for steel



## Might-South (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings from Russia, I'm looking for special paint for steel, bridges, pipes, with exelent quality. 
Can You advice me manufacturer of industrial paints in USA, I'm intersting in long-term collaboration.:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sherwin Williams


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Ameron


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like Sherwin-Williams. I have had great results with Sher-Kem but as times are changin the acrylic DTM also performs very well these days. Especially when it comes to color rention. I have also used a good bit of Carboline and Tnemec products


----------



## Might-South (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank You for replies!
Sherwin Williams well known company and it's a lot branches all over the world. I also interested in Carboline and Tnemec product. But as I never used none of this products I can't compare them.
What's about quality of this products? Prices? Which have the best value for money? I especially interested in corrosion paints for steel, wide range of colors not important (most used red/black/white and grey).
In Russia we often use organosilicate and "flintorganic" composition for painting steel in hostile environment.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

*На** здоровье**! *


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think Sherwin Williams has great industrial products for a fair price. Manufactures like Tnemic are ridiculously over priced.


----------



## Jack.DJ (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe Dupont is a good choice.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PPG has some great offerings. Depends on your budget, sorta like cars, houses, tvs, women...


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

PSX 700 is a good system,also devoe bar rust systems work well and ameron and intrenational and jouton valspar,polyamide epoxies aliphatic polyurethanes alkyd enamels take your pick to match your works environment and surface requierments.
but maybe look at your neighbor china as a low cost source I think they still use lots of good chemicals that in the USA we are not allowed to use anymore. there coatings dont have low voc requirements which i think should not be a problem back in USSR:whistling2:


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike's QP said:


> Ameron


x2 on the Ameron and Carboline......


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Might-South said:


> Greetings from Russia, I'm looking for special paint for steel, bridges, pipes, with exelent quality.
> Can You advice me manufacturer of industrial paints in USA, I'm intersting in long-term collaboration.:thumbsup:


http://www.akzonobel.com/ru/

They own International marine and protective coatings.


----------



## Might-South (Sep 26, 2011)

CApainter said:


> http://www.akzonobel.com/ru/
> 
> They own International marine and protective coatings.


Yes, actually some AkzoNobel brand's is well-known in Russia (such as Dulux and Hammerite), it has huge advertising programm, but most oriented for retail not for wholesale. Because Dulux high quality but also price is too high, Hammerite... I selling Israel's analog of Hammerite it has better quality and 1.5 times cheaper, so this products not exactly what I need.

About China... They can make everything with low price, but quality is questionable.

Trying to contact with Sherwin Williams at the moment. Then will lookin forward


----------

